# New Miniature Donkey owner here...need some help!



## kile529 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok...so, I picked up a mini-donkey jack today and brought him home to my new pasture. Then I went and picked up 4 sheep to be pasture-mates. They were used to horses and the jack was used to sheep. Well, long story short, even though my fence had at least 7k volts running, the sheep made a break for it, tore down my 4-strand fence, scared the neighbor's horses (who the sheep thought were their friends) who broke out of their pasture....etc...etc...etc.
Anyways, the sheep went back to their original home. Now, my jack doesn't have any friends.  So, I have 2 questions.

1) How quickly do I need to get him a friend? 

2) Jack needs to go on a diet - he's a bit heavy. How do you put a mini-donkey on a diet? He's only been pastured up to this point.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Lesson learned: Always put livestock new to your farm in a smaller enclosure until they learn where "home" is. They are less likely to run through fences once they feel secure in a new location.

You'll probably want to confine your donkey to a smaller area without grass for a good part of the day; if you don't have one, create one. Don't feed any grain. Do provide water, hay in winter, and a shelter. 

The best companion for a little donkey is another little donkey (a gelding). Some donkeys get used to other animals, but they prefer other donkeys.

Not sure if you were expecting this little jack to "guard" the sheep. Jacks are not the best candidates for this. Neither are miniature donkeys in general because they are simply too small. 

If you plan to keep him as a pet, have your vet castrate him before fly season (and have the vet ligate when he does it). It will make him a better pet and will increase the odds of his finding a new home if you decide you cannot keep him in the future.

Here are two websites to check out if you want to learn more about caring for the donkey. They are wonderful, intelligent animals but do require some general care (farrier, vaccinations, etc.)

National Miniature Donkey Association
http://www.nmdaasset.com/

American Donkey & Mule Association
http://www.lovelongears.com/about_donkeys2.html

Hope he works out for you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Put some oats in a bucket and go out to the jack. Shake the bucket. If he comes up to you then he knows what grain is. Give him a handful, that&#8217;s all. Every chance you get, whistle when you go to him. I had one whistle for my dog and another for the donkeys, they learn quickly. He&#8217;ll soon associate the whistle with a bit of oats. That&#8217;s the only time he needs oats, for training/bribing. You&#8217;ll never need to chase him around the pasture, just whistle. When he gets out and won&#8217;t come back, you put some oats in a bucket and shake the bucket. You should easily get him to follow you back by giving him a bit of oats every few steps.

Donkeys are very thrifty and should be on a grassy hay in the winter, not alfalfa.

I had two mini jennets (34&#8221; and 36&#8221 who guarded my sheep. It&#8217;s not why I bought them, but they didn&#8217;t know that. The mere presence of a donkey will keep most predators out of the pasture. They will attack dogs. Get a cart and harness and train your donkey to drive, pound for pound they are stronger than horses and your little guy would enjoy touring the countryside with you.

If he is not best quality and you aren&#8217;t going to breed him, get him gelded. Get another gelding or jennet to keep him company because they are herd animals.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I would use him for going on hikes and backpacking.

Nothing like having your picnic lunch carried for you  

When we go backpacking the pony and or goats carries our tents and kitchen stuff. We jsut end up carrying our sleeping bags, mat and extra clothes.


----------



## kile529 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lesson learned indeed!! lol I've wanted a mini-donkey for a while and eventually I'll get a horse. My intention was for the sheep to just keep him company and "hopefully" guard the turkeys while they're in their pen. We only have a fox around, so it's not like he has to do serious guarding. Figured it's worth a shot and if nothing else, at least I have a mini-donkey that I've wanted. I was told sheep could break through a fence...but WOW. 

Thanks so much everyone for the information!! Very helpful!!


----------

